

Tell YC: Mjam West Coast Tour - enki
http://mjam.at/tour/
We're a startup from Vienna, and in September 2008 we'll be touring the West Coast to<p><pre><code>    * meet friends.
    * hang out with cool hackers.
    * attend a wedding.
    * do serious internet business.
    * eat lots of burritos and cupcakes.
    * court investors.
    * give talks.
    * show off our robots.
</code></pre>
If you're active in the local tech scene and passionate about what you're doing, we'd love to meet/visit you during our trip! Book quality time with us!<p>Please also tell us if you know people that you think we should meet!
======
enki
btw feedback on the tour idea is very welcome! what can we do to make the most
of our time in and around the valley?

also it looks like there's a news.yc bug triggered by our domain? (.mjam.at)
instead of (mjam.at).

------
kewagi
Awesome stuff!

------
alaskamiller
There is a Hackers and Founders Meetup in Sunnyvale on Thurs Sept 18. Would
love to see you guys there:
<http://www.new.facebook.com/event.php?eid=30045271371>

